# Heat Rash / Hives on Arimidex



## DarkLord331 (Jul 19, 2018)

On my first cycle of Test-E, and just hit about 2.5 weeks in. Took a 1mg initial dose of arimidex about 5 days ago (I had gyno coming into the Test cycle anyway) and I broke out in hives / heat rash last night after eating a simple Caesar Salad with chicken. I've never had any allergic reactions to the meal ingredients, so I'm thinking its related to either the AI or high test. 

I'm getting blood panels drawn next week, but wanted to ask if anyone else had run into the same symptoms / side effects?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2018)

It could be the adex. You can try switching to aromasin.


----------



## snake (Jul 19, 2018)

I had never had a problem with anastrozole but I guess you could of had a reaction. I don't think it's a common reaction so let's think this through. 5 days ago you popped your AI and it just hit? Anastrozole has a half life of about 48 hr so it's almost all but cleared out by the 5th day. I would have thought you would of had a reaction within a few hr of taking the pill so I'm kind of thinking you may have had a reaction to something else. 

Do you still have the symptoms?


----------



## DarkLord331 (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes. Looks like an allergic reaction. I took a mid week 250mg shot of Test and 0.5mg of adex last night. Can this be a reaction to high T levels? This is the first time I've ever taken an AI, and I wonder if this is just a reaction to higher levels in my body.


----------



## snake (Jul 20, 2018)

DarkLord331 said:


> Yes. Looks like an allergic reaction. I took a mid week 250mg shot of Test and 0.5mg of adex last night. Can this be a reaction to high T levels? This is the first time I've ever taken an AI, and I wonder if this is just a reaction to higher levels in my body.



The testosterone your injecting is a synthetic form of the hormone; on nice thing about using test is your body knows what to do with it. i really don't think it's the high test levels. Did the rash go away? Did you run a fever? Was it more of a sun burn look? Itchy and raised? 

I wish I could put my finger on it for you brother but I think you just have to see if you have another reaction.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 21, 2018)

Recently went through this for the first time. I thought t was my BP medication.

Turns out it was from the sun reacting to some massage oil I had on my skin from my first massage. Dried out my skin and caused an allergic reaction. (Sill recommend them)

Snake is probably right about something else triggering it that you might not be thinking about.


----------



## DarkLord331 (Jul 26, 2018)

I ended up getting an anti-histamine drug, levocetitizin (Xyzal) and it went away almost immediately. I took a clomid and an adex that same night, and woke up fine. 
In hindsight, it could have been something with a soap or detergent I was using in my laundry. I'm not entirely sure, but it went away and hasn't come back...Weird.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 27, 2018)

DarkLord331 said:


> I ended up getting an anti-histamine drug, levocetitizin (Xyzal) and it went away almost immediately. I took a clomid and an adex that same night, and woke up fine.
> In hindsight, it could have been something with a soap or detergent I was using in my laundry. I'm not entirely sure, but it went away and hasn't come back...Weird.



Thanks for following up. It’s always helpful to hear how these stories end.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 23, 2018)

Irronically the last time i ate Anastrozole a fewweeks back 

Ended up with an itchy hive like spot on my leg 

Used cortizone to cure it


----------

